# GIK now offers pure white fabric



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Put on your sunglasses! GIK Acoustics U.S. announces an expansion of color options and now offers pure white fabric as part of the standard line of color selections. The new pure white fabric can be selected on any GIK Acoustics' products to provide a clean, modern look which blends with white ceilings and walls.


GIK Acoustics President Glenn Kuras stated, "We knew for a long time that our customers would enjoy the option of a bright white fabric and we have worked with our fabric mill to provide pure white as part of our standard offerings."

Pure white can be chosen for acoustic panels, bass traps and screen panels. Other standard color options include black, off white, grey, burgundy, bright red, bright blue, hunter green and coffee. GIK Acoustics U.S. also offers the full line of Guilford of Maine fabric colors.

 




IN OTHER NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GIK Acoustics is proud to announce and welcome Shelly Williams as its new Marketing Director. Ms. Williams will be responsible for product announcements, public relations and promotional outreach for GIK Acoustics U.S. and GIK Acoustics Europe.


Ms. Williams brings over 12 years experience in the marketing industry. She comes to GIK Acoustics from Allied-THA where she served as Assistant Director and Strategic Business Manager for over seven years handling promotions and public relations for such entertainment clients as Twentieth Century Fox, The Weinstein Company, Lionsgate Films, Comcast On Demand, AMC Theaters and Relativity Media among others. She also served as Account Executive for four years at Momentum Worldwide in Atlanta managing a variety of campaigns for soft drink giant Coca-Cola.



Ms. Williams' role will not only be to expand the reach of GIK Acoustics' brand, but to serve GIK Acoustics' customers in our continued dedication to customer service. We encourage GIK Acoustics customers to contact Shelly with any news releases or product updates.


----------



## Mike Yaffe (Aug 29, 2012)

bpape said:


> Put on your sunglasses! GIK Acoustics U.S. announces an expansion of color options and now offers pure white fabric as part of the standard line of color selections. The new pure white fabric can be selected on any GIK Acoustics' products to provide a clean, modern look which blends with white ceilings and walls.
> 
> 
> GIK Acoustics President Glenn Kuras stated, "We knew for a long time that our customers would enjoy the option of a bright white fabric and we have worked with our fabric mill to provide pure white as part of our standard offerings."
> ...


Hey Bryan! It was nice to briefly meet and speak with you at Scott's recent gathering at his place! I'm going to be doing reviews of music and equipment for HTC in the very near future, so be sure to check it out! Hope to see you again soon!:T


----------

